# Kaopectate vs Imodium



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
It's been a long time since I've posted in this board, but I have a question. I'd like to take a break from Imodium as it seems my usual dose isn't working as well as it used to. Would Kaopectate be a good choice to switch to? Anyone have experience with Kaopectate for ibs-d? How well did it work? Thanks!


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have never tried it but I am not the type of person that like to drink my meds so Imadium is the best for me. If kaopectate came in a pill I might try it. If you do want to try something new I would try on a weekend or sometime when you have nothing going on just in case it does not help of you have a bad side effect from it.


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

I used to use Kaopectate quite frequently before I switched to Imodium. It worked quite well for awhile. It will turn your stool black, but it halted diarrhea and did a fairly good job decreasing urgency. I find that Imodium is more effective for me now. You may have luck with it if you switch to it every now and then and take a break from the Imodium and then, after awhile, go back to the Imodium. The nice thing about Imodium is that you can play around with the dosage a lot. I've taken up to 7 or 8 Imodium in one day. I don't believe you can dose yourself nearly as high with Kaopectate.


----------



## JUDY A (Feb 2, 2008)

Since you are discussing Immodium...I"m on here looking for input on that subject.

I have taken Immodium every day for 14 years. I have noticed that you have to keep taking more as time goes on but my theory is that when you get your IBS-D more under control, you feel better, therefore you eat more therefore you need more Immodium to control things.

So over the years I hve gone from 1/2 every other day to 6 a day now.

I used to take a very small does of Xanax along with it & only took four Immodium a day.

But weaned myself off the Xanax a year ago..due to the same symptoms actually...then had to take more immodium to compensate for what the Xanax used to do..slow me down & dry me up basically..along with it's anti-anxiety properties, that is!

So recently I have started noticing some disturbing symptoms that may or may not be related to the high Immodium intake!

Dizzy, shaky, weak muscles, a jittery feeling some days...always worse in the mornings.

I try to stay hydrated, take the dose throught the day & night. This has been going on for months now.

I went to the doctor, had a full blood work done, everything looks fine...still have the problem!

I know Immodium is called a synthetic opiate..so could it possibly be that my body has become addicted to it?

For he most part these feelings are worse in the morrnings..which has always been my worst times wit hthe IBS anyway...& actualy almost dissapear by evening. so seems like the more I get in me the better I feel.

So just wondering if anyone here has any input or info on this subject.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Judy A-- Imodium or "loperamide" does not cross the blood/brain barrier. In order to have addictive side effects, I would suspect one would have to consume substantial quantities of loperamide. Have you asked your doctor about this?


----------



## Krista1994 (May 20, 2013)

I have tried kaopectate and for me because I get Diherria so bad it only worked for me for about an hour then I have to take more . I use now either pesto bismol or the equate brand for diherria relief and i find that it works better for me and quicker then Imodium. ( pesto bismol you need to take over and over again because the diherria just comes back)


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep...Equate loperamide (generic Imodium) is what I use too. I take 2 to 4 tablets per day and it seems to work well. That is on top of 4 20mg dicyclomine tablets per day, 2 10mg buspirone, and 2 or 3 calcium carbonate tablets per day.


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

JUDY A said:


> Since you are discussing Immodium...I"m on here looking for input on that subject.
> 
> I have taken Immodium every day for 14 years. I have noticed that you have to keep taking more as time goes on but my theory is that when you get your IBS-D more under control, you feel better, therefore you eat more therefore you need more Immodium to control things.
> 
> ...


I feel bad in the mornings as well and as the day goes I feel better and better. But I only take 1 Imodium in the evening. I didn't know that you could be addicted to Imodium and that kind of pisses me off more about having IBS. I don't want to have to take that any pills a day. I hope that you find something that works for you!!!


----------

